
Amazon Should Replace Local Libraries to Save Taxpayers Money - luckydata
https://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2018/07/21/amazon-should-replace-local-libraries-to-save-taxpayers-money/
======
locococo
Horrible article, an unbalanced piece written with many fallacies. Libraries
provide lots of value for communities and that’s exactly where we should not
start to save money.

~~~
luckydata
I don't disagree, I posted it because it deserved to be widely panned.

